# Goose Hunters Get Ready!!!



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a buddy looking to liquidate his decoys....
Feel free to PM me or E-mail at [email protected]
FOR SALE

21 Bigfoots FLocked
(willing to sell in 4 packs for $80.00)
Prices negotionable for larger purchases

2 Bigfoot Feeders
($40.00)

10 GH Floaters 
(various heads)
$150

12 Carry Lite Magnum Goose Shells
(Used Once... Great in Stubble corn)
$150

12 Clinton Decoy Company Mallards
(these are great blocks for big waer)
$300
This is a savings of over $150


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

ohiowaterfowler.com or greatlakeswaterfowler.com will get some fast results.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I am in need of some super mag or giant goose shells over 36 inches long if he needs to part with some.


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

i talked to him last night and he does still have the magnums. if you would like i could pm you his phone number.


----------

